# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  2ος αριθμός σε home vdsl σύνδεση vodafone

## astbox

Σε σπίτι γνωστού υπάρχει VDSL 50Mbit με τηλεφωνία από το router.
Πάνω στο router υπάρχει 2η pstn θύρα για δεύτερη γραμμή.

Στο site της vodafone δεν μπορώ να βρω το κόστος αγοράς 2ου αριθμού. Θέλω μόνο 2ο αριθμό κι όχι δεύτερο κανάλι.

Αν ξέρει κάποιος το κόστος ας πει για να μην παίρνω τηλέφωνο.

----------


## astbox

Για να απαντήσω μόνος μου ότι σε Home συνδέσεις δεν το προσφέρουν.

----------

